
Harris Corp. to launch small satellite 'proof of concept' business - jonwachob91
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/technology/os-bz-harris-earnings-20170801-story.html
======
thoughtmonkey
Awesome, I actually worked on this, though I am surprised to see it brought up
on hacker news. It was a really cool project to work on, and I am glad they
are getting around to launching it.

------
arcanus
I thought firefly systems in Austin (started by a SpaceX alumni) had already
demonstrated this concept.

